
Verizon's 5G Rollout Experiences Are a Mixed Bag So Far - amynordrum
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/wireless/verizons-5g-rollout-experiences-a-mixed-bag-so-far
======
MrEfficiency
>even Verizon acknowledged that the limited network they were rolling out
would not scale up and would not resemble the 5G it intended to have in the
years to come.

I dont use Verizon, but this article seems to be riding the Verizon hate
bandwagon despite numerous mentions that this is essentially a prototype.

I'll applaud innovation and new tech, even if the first year or so requires
some re-work.

